# Chronograph watch wanted



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys, had a little money spare from my holidays so looking at getting another chronograph to add to my very tiny collection.

Max would be around £80 and must be in excellent condition as I am little OCD about dents and deep scratches  PM me what you have please.

Cheers


----------

